# how do i insert tracks into a mp3 mix



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all,
was looking for a program to help me convert a downloaded mix in to seperate mp3s so i can skip the tracks i dont like.

Anyone any suggestions?


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

nero does this m8 it takes a few minutes work to insert a gap between a full mix & then remove parts :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Acid is what you want.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

WHAT! reflux  :wave:















always have it after a curry m8


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> WHAT! reflux  :wave:
> 
> always have it after a curry m8


google it :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

just messing with you James,I know about sunny acid got the pro 7 version :thumb:


----------



## joec (Nov 2, 2005)

surgemaster said:


> nero does this m8 it takes a few minutes work to insert a gap between a full mix & then remove parts :thumb:


is this done in the wave editor part ?



james b said:


> Acid is what you want.


just downloaded the trail.
all seems very complex to a novice like me 
is the best way just with chopper?

Thanks folks


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

Adobe Audition matey - brilliant program. Expensive but also free if you look into the dark underbelly that is t'internet.


----------

